# First rat home :)



## bounty` (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, my girlfriend wanted a pair of rats for her birthday, so I have bought this cage which she found on ebay and am currently waiting for it to be delivered.

Do you think this is a good base to start from for a couple of males? (We'll inevitabally end up with 1 or 2 more at a later date and the cage calc. says it can house 5, though i think 4 max would be better)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-tier-ferret...et_Supplies_Small_Animals&hash=item4cf558d2d1

I plan to maybe build a large storage unit/with shelving etc for one wall of her flat, and thought about incorporating a large cage area for the rats into this, with some tubing connecting it to the cage etc.


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

That's a Critter 3. They're an ok cage, but they do have problems. They're prone to rusting, the doors open inside the cage (this can be fixed with pliers and paitence), the access isn't great as there are places when a naughty rat can avoid capture, they're a PITA to clean, and you may find that the foot print isn't big enough for old rats with failing back legs. They do have fairly shallow bases, so that may be a problem. You can always put splash guards on them to stop the rats kicking bedding out. They're also fiddley to put together, so you may want another person helping you. 

Their main plus point is that they flat pack into their base, so they're ideal as holiday or spare cages. They're also a good size, and you've got yours cheap. The pet shops around where I live sell these cages for £70 or more. They've also got metal bases, which is goot if you've got rats that chew.

You can do away with the mesh that is supposed to go above the base, it isn't needed for rats. You may also want to remove some or all of the levels and replace them with ropes and hammocks so your rats have more things to play on and do. some of the pictures in this thread may help you when you're trying to decorate your cage.

All in all, it's not the worse cage out there by a long way, but you may get to the point where is irritates you and you want to buy a different cage.


----------



## bounty` (Feb 23, 2011)

To be honest, I was looking at other cages, something along the lines of a CN or FN (not those particular cages but similar). But my girlfriend was very determined that she wanted that one.

I think I'm going to end up modifying it/building another one at some point whether it be an add on or replacement.

I've spent a fair bit of time reading through the forum so it'll be heavily populated with toys/hammocks/tubes etc


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

You where probably looking at the Explorer or the Savic Royal Suite. They're nice cages. I've got the Explorer's little brother which is called the Abode, and it's a really nice, well made cage. As you seem to be fairly handy with your tools then that would be a good option as the cage itself it great, but the base is a little flimsy. I replaced the base with a metal one and now it's nearly perfect. 

Good luck with your boys!


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm in the US so I don't know about the cage, but I'm pleased to see that you made sure to find a large enough cage  Post pics with it decorated when you get it.


----------



## bounty` (Feb 23, 2011)

Well I got home yesterday and the cage had arrived, so once it'd been driven back to my girlfriend's flat she set about putting it together.

I let her get on with it because the rat's are 1 of her bday pressie's from me and she wants this to be 'her' thing and she actually had it out of the box, together, and in situe within about 20 mins which I thought considering the terrible instructions was pretty good 

The cage itself is black, and the levels & ladders are white, which actually looks really good and breaks up the black. I also think it has a metal base, but didnt look to closely. She's off today to buy a load of bits to decorate it with, and we're going to make some stuff too 

We'll be off to see her friend in the next few days who has a litter of pups who will be ready to be homed (I think around 6 weeks old).

To be honest, I'm not that handy with my tools, but something simple like a cage out of some 2x2 & 2x4 etc shouldnt be too hard  

Sorry about the essay, I'll get some pics up when Ellen's decorated the cage and stuff, as she's really good at things like that


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

I think I saw in the pic that the ladders and levels etc. are wire, if so remember to cover everything with fleece! But that's such a great bday present, my boyfriend bought me my first rat ever for my birthday last year and the second I saw her I was in love! And had to go buy her a friend of course. Haha, But that cage looks really nice. Like the size. Good luck with everything! I'm sure your girlfriend is veryyyyyyy happy with her present.


----------



## bounty` (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah she's really excited, Im going to get her a load of other bits i.e toys and stuff, and we'll pick up the squeeks in the next week or so.

If Im honest, I've never been keen on rats, and originally said no when she wanted them, but after spending some time on here I've wamred up to the idea alot and am kinda excited too lol.

I've never actually held one though so should be interesting! Ellen's awesome with animals though so its all good


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, my boyfriend had a mouse but was always telling me how cool rats are because he had a pair a few years ago before I met him, and I was always like Umm.. that's nice... for some reason I just always thought they were mean or something. So he convinced me to agree and I was like, well, if I don't like it then you're keeping it, then the second I held her I was like OMG this is the sweetest little creature ever! I seriously can't believe I was ever that ignorant. Now I have six and they're like my children haha. You'll fall in love when you see how soft and sweet they are! And very entertaining lol.


----------



## bounty` (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah hopefully that'll be the case for me too, I've just never been keen on their tails and this is going to sound strange and very silly lol but the way the lad's balls sort of stick out and it makes them look like they have a huge nobbly bum haha!


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

I felt the same way, but I've learned to love their unique little tails. And the balls thing.. I know exactly what you mean, I just didn't like the fact that wherever they walk they rub them on EVERYTHING. So, I only had girls but my boyfriend was "jealous" so he decided to go get a rat, but they didn't have any females so he had to be impatient and got a male, and he ended up not even really playing with it like ever, because he "doesn't like cleaning up after them" and because he thinks the balls were gross. So I adopted him and got him a cagemate, and he's a perfect lil boy. And I bought my boyfriend a scorpion for his birthday(that's what he wanted? Crazy!), and he takes care of THAT but couldn't deal with a cute and cuddlly little rat. He's insane. Haha but anyways, just don't worry about it, I promise you'll fall in love with them no matter what!


----------

